# rubella injection and getting pregnant



## glc2 (May 26, 2010)

hello

im about to have my 2nd injection against MMR  especially for the rubella.  ive heard that i cannot or should not fall pregnant for 3 months after!!!!

is this true  or is it just a month after

i had the 1st injection about a month ago and was told conflicting info.

any help or advice would be great xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am one of the FF pharmacists and it is 3 months.

Here is an extract from the legal document that accompanies MMR vaccines.

_Pregnancy_
Studies have not been conducted with M







M







RVAXPRO in pregnant women. It is not known whether M







M







RVAXPRO can cause foetal harm when administered to a pregnant woman or can affect reproduction capacity. Therefore, the vaccine should not be administered to pregnant females; furthermore, pregnancy should be avoided for 3 months following vaccination

Hope this clarifies the situation for you.


----------

